# Shoulder/neck pain



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Jammed for 4 hours straight yesterday, took off my guit and noticed a sharp pain in my trap muscle where the neck meets the shoulder on my left (fretting) side. It was so bad after, I had to ice it for most of the evening and it's still kinda tender today. I play standing up, guitar slung a little low (middle of guitar body about even with button on my jeans), but always use a good strap. Odd thing is, I was using my Hamer Special, which is a good 2 lbs lighter than my Standard. I play virtually every day, and often for 2-3 hours straight with the heavier ax and have never had problems in the past - maybe I was pushing it a little too much yesterday (yes - we was rocking!). I ain't no spring chicken (48), but I workout and keep myself in good shape.

Is the answer as simple as taking a stretching break or two during these sessions (hate to lose the magic when you're on a role sometimes) or perhaps should I try wearing the guitar a little higher? Any suggestions or similar experiences? (FWIW, I did a search and couldn't find the same kind of pain anywhere...).


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

My guess is that any pain caused by weight would be an issue on the shoulder supporting the guitar. That you needed to ice the area you strained suggests inflamed tendons, or tendonitis. Wearing the guitar low a la Keef Richards is not generally a good idea. Ideally the guitar should sit about where it would when your sitting in a chair. Of course if your used to having the guitar a little low, you might find the change off-putting. Best of luck.

Shawn


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

gtone said:


> Jammed for 4 hours straight yesterday, took off my guit and noticed a sharp pain in my trap muscle where the neck meets the shoulder on my left (fretting) side. It was so bad after, I had to ice it for most of the evening and it's still kinda tender today. I play standing up, guitar slung a little low (middle of guitar body about even with button on my jeans), but always use a good strap. Odd thing is, I was using my Hamer Special, which is a good 2 lbs lighter than my Standard. I play virtually every day, and often for 2-3 hours straight with the heavier ax and have never had problems in the past - maybe I was pushing it a little too much yesterday (yes - we was rocking!). I ain't no spring chicken (48), but I workout and keep myself in good shape.
> 
> Is the answer as simple as taking a stretching break or two during these sessions (hate to lose the magic when you're on a role sometimes) or perhaps should I try wearing the guitar a little higher? Any suggestions or similar experiences? (FWIW, I did a search and couldn't find the same kind of pain anywhere...).


I could offer some educated clinical possibilities for your shoulder/neck pain. (I'm a retired physio). The trapezius muscle (as you indicated) might be "irritated", or possibly/probably additional factors are contributing. Stretching breaks might help, but you are then only treating symptoms and not getting to the root cause. I would feel better discussing this through PMs (if you want to). 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Chiropractic and massage therapy, that does it for me, besides some upper body exercises. I found a massage therapist who really gets my requirements and works wonders.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had some experiance with this .
If you're getting some free physio advice take it .

Another thing I'm guilty of is bad posture as in sitting scrunched up on the couch learning tunes for hours at a time .

Also I keep my strap pretty much at the same length which keeps the guitar 
in the same position this is also not a good idea .

This kind of problem is sometimes caused by repetative motion 
hope I spelled that right .
So having your arms in the same spot playing things over and over again 
will wear on you and this is what happens .

Ice is a good thing but physio that involves exercising the muscles in other ways also helps .


One other thing the first couple of physio places hooked me up to electrodes 
and shocked me and shined red lights on me and some other junk .
this did squat .

I had calcium in my rotater cuff which is what my doctor finally figured out after i bugged him long enough and he finally sent me for an ultrasound .
And that would have taken me months to get in Regina but someone gave me a tip and I asked him if I could get it in Moose Jaw or Swift Current .
I got in in Moose Jaw a few days later .


I can't recomend anyone in Moose Jaw but can recomend some one in Regina 
and this guy had me on a program of exercise I could do at home and only had me coming back about every 3 weeks or so to check me out and give me more exercises.

And it worked but because it's sometimes hard to teach an old dog new tricks now my other shoulder is acting up .


So doctor first physio second .

cheers B.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i've been using a "slider strap" for years after running into the same problem as you - they're a bit tough to get used to, but SOOOOO wirht it

http://www.lmproducts.com/dspSlider.cfm?cat=GuitarStraps&subcat=Slider

there are some great pilates exercises for shoulders that i use for upkeep and prevention


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks one and all for the feedback and suggestions. I think I just overdid it as the neck is 100% again, even after working back up to 2 hours on the boat anchor Standard. I do see two chiropractors in MJ when I have trouble and need straightening out, but didn't feel this problem was serious enough to warrant a visit due to its transient nature.

Admittedly, I do play too low for my own good, but after 33 yrs of playing, seems like it'd be difficult to adjust my playing position. Funny, I can play an acoustic sitting down or slung fairly high while standing, but find it difficult to play an electric in either of these positions as my electrics are an odd assortment of shapes/sizes. If I do try to pull a marathon jam again, think I'll warmup first and take some rest/stretching breaks during the session, barring any further issues of a chronic nature, of course.

Cheers! :rockon2:


----------

